# 20-8-03 How many log in per day



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I was just wondering how many people log into the forum per day?Who is here to day!Hi my name is Jamie and I just realised the closer I get to 24 the more insane I am getting.Anyone else going mad??anyone


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Very much so Jamie, I swear this board keeps me sane whilst at work, ahhh the 9-5 slog, don't you just hate it, enough to drive the sanest person CRAZY


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Well my job, work, research whatever you want to call it doesn't necessarily entail a 9-5 working day. But yes it is currently boring me and driving me around the perverbial bend.My head is in the shed in penclawdd


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey,I hear you on the boredom and the insanity! Mine's not 9-5 either, but it does drive me batty. The worst is my bosses always want the scoop on my love life. Then they tell all their friends about it. Arrgghhh...


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi all, My job is almost like a 9-5 job But I have to work 11-7.30 twice a week.... I'm normally bored silly, however today we've had no internet, 2 virus attacks and numerous other problems.







Jamie I'm with you on the closer to 24 madness thing 5 and a half months and counting and I'll have my own little straight jacket to wear if things continue at this rate!!!!














Leanne


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm signed in today.







Even though I've been on vacation, I usually login once a day.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

One day closer...bosses love nit nat


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I sign in pretty much most days...keeps me smiling even when i feel like ####.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I sign in everyday, a few times a day. Im a very boring person. Im not working full time at the moment and im on summer holdays. And i have my work cut out with you lot.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Im normally here every day as well


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Im usually here mon-fri. Jamie what are you on about "bosses love nit nat"JoT(a boss!!







)


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Oh I was replying to Bad girl's comment a bit further up... but they do!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

cheers. btw jamie did u just mean to email me?


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

I'm on here Monday to Friday 9-5, I check in a couple of times a day to keep up with what is going on.It's Friday today, we have a Bank Holiday on Monday, ahhhh things are looking up!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yep and I am going to clock off early today. Woohoo 3 days off tallgal.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

You fiend Jamie I am stuck here to 5.30! Oh well Monday off is better than nothing. Scary thought that its the last public holiday til Christmas though...


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Argh, don't say that Jo T, I only have 6 days of leave left until April next year, and am desperately trying to save them so that I can visit Vegas in December or January!Good news with Christmas being on a Thursday, that way leave time will be minimal, but what a nasty thought, no break till Christmas!!But forget about that, it is still a 3 dayer this weekend


----------

